# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  ECA stack Dosage?

## jackjackson

I searched the forums and read a few threads about dosages.
Im considering
Ephedrine= 25mg
Caffeine= 200mg
Aspirin= 325mg


I'd like some input from a few people.

Thanks

----------


## jackjackson

Prior to using this today I cleared my receptors using 2 benedryl for 1 week and laid off the caffeine.
Also Sunday prior to comming off rest I took 400mg caffeine + 7.5g Yohimbe HCI and did some HITT cardio on elliptical and notice some hypertension the rest of the night, Took my Blood pressure and it was 148/79 over 80 pulse 
Anyways I assume it was the 400mg of caffeine hitting my system fresh. Also tanned after Cardio session
ECA today was what I posted in first post
Also took 1 week off from the gym for rest, today is first day back, I normally take 1 week off every couple months to let body recoup and heal and also to revamp anything and look at my previous months as I keep logs of weight, BF, LBM and such.
Current goal is to get to 6-7% BF and start my anabolics
Sun - Monday is 0 carbs
Thursday, friday high carbs
Saturday Low carbs
Took ECA with a cupe of grapefruit juice, 2G Acely l-carnitine, 5G BCAA upon wakeup
Today I did HITT on the elliptical low HR setting 10 Resistance,High setting 15 Resistance.
I also use a Polar FS6 on a precur elliptical 
Prior to this I used 60-75 mins walking on a treadmill low intensity, worked good, but did not have the time in the morning, plus sore feet
0-2 warmup
2-5 80% HR
5-7 50-60% HR
7-10 80% HR
10-12 50-60% HR
12-15 80% HR
15-17 50-60% HR
17-20 80% HR
20-22 50-60% HR
22-25 80% HR
25-27 50-60% HR
27-30 85% HR

----------


## jackjackson

bumpppp

----------


## jackjackson

Just did chest + bis today, heart and BP was much higher than normal

----------


## jackjackson

Anyone or should this be moved?

----------


## jackjackson

This morning I woke up with blood on my sheets but no signs of blood on myself.
I did some reading and some other people have had problems with it destroying there stomach lining and or causing nose bleeds.
Will stay on the same does if i bleed again tonight I will lower the aspirin dose.

----------


## jackjackson

After doing some research it seems the problem is the Asprin.
I will change from 325mg to 81mg baby size.
If symptoms continue, I will remove asprin.
I currently take my ECA stack with 8oz Grapefruit juice

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

i doubt it's the aspirin man. ECA can be really harsh on people. I'm pretty sure it ****ed with my thyroid pretty bad. and my neck was so stiff i couldnt turn my head at times. ECA is no joke especially for people who are sensitive to uppers.

----------


## jackjackson

I've been on clen before up to 140mcg before sides.
Will keep this post updated.

----------


## mustang331

Where you guys getting Ephedrine from these days?? Online or is back to legal?

----------


## magic32

> I searched the forums and read a few threads about dosages.
> Im considering
> Ephedrine= 25mg
> Caffeine= 200mg
> Aspirin= 325mg
> 
> 
> I'd like some input from a few people.
> 
> Thanks


Ah, that's why I didn't see it. Your PM said Diet Forum, no worries.
That's an inaccurate ratio, see this:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...19#post4278119

--------------




> Where you guys getting Ephedrine from these days?? Online or is back to legal?


Online, shoot me a PM for validated sources.

----------


## jackjackson

So I will be doing today pre workout, I take 2 servings, AM Cardio and PM Weights
E= 25MG
C= 200MG
A= 81MG ( I have the baby ones)


Magic, you ever heard of bleeding and such, I read similar stories online

----------


## jackjackson

Drop the dosage and no blood.
I also wasn't feeling "woozy" Like i was before with 325mg of asprin

----------


## magic32

> So I will be doing today pre workout, I take 2 servings, AM Cardio and PM Weights
> E= 25MG
> C= 200MG
> A= 81MG ( I have the baby ones)
> 
> 
> Magic, you ever heard of bleeding and such, I read similar stories online


Bleeding from where, rectally?

----------


## jackjackson

I assume my mouth, All I know is I woke up and there was blood on my bed.
Never ever happened to me.
There was no trace of blood on my nose mouth, anywhere.
I assume from my throat or something, not sure.
Scared the shit out of me.

----------


## redgie Smallwood

It's sold over the counter in Louisiana. Also 4-6 weeks at 25/200/325 three times a day taken no later than 4pm if you are on a normal work or school schedule. After the 4-6 take 4 weeks off and you should be good to go. FYI when you do quit you will have motivation and energy withdrawal so be prepared. I used it for years getting more shredded than anyone using illegal products.

----------


## jackjackson

Well so far dropping the asprin to 81mg has me been working well.
Also taking benedryl at night at 50mg to sleep and clear receptors.
Currently I take it before AM cardio on empty stomach and Before workout at 7 pm.
So far its working great, doing HITT cardio in the morning.

----------


## magic32

> Well so far dropping the asprin to 81mg has me been working well.
> Also taking benedryl at night at 50mg to sleep and clear receptors.
> Currently I take it before AM cardio on empty stomach and Before workout at 7 pm.
> So far its working great, doing HITT cardio in the morning.


Glad to hear that.

----------


## jackjackson

More info here magic
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=364997

----------

